# Fruit Salad APA



## Coodgee (2/9/15)

Hey guys, thinking of putting down a really fruity APA. I know "fruity" is quite a course descriptor for a beer, but I am going for a passionfruit, citrus, stonefruit flavour and aroma here. I used the malt bill from Tony's LCBA clone and came up with a hop schedule for my favorite hops. Just a small amount of Amarillo as FWH and the rest at flameout and in the fermenter. 

Ingredients Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4.20 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 82.4 % 
0.30 kg Carahell (25.0 EBC) Grain 3 5.9 % 
0.30 kg Carapils (4.0 EBC) Grain 4 5.9 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 5 5.9 % 
7.00 g Amarillo [9.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 6 7.3 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
40.00 g Amarillo [9.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min Hop 8 7.3 IBUs 
40.00 g Cascade [7.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min Hop 9 5.4 IBUs 
40.00 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min Hop 10 10.9 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 11 - 
15.00 g Amarillo [9.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 

Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color
Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 30.9 IBUs
Est Color: 8.6 EBC Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Calories: 427.1 kcal/l


----------



## antiphile (2/9/15)

G'day Bondi

I'm beginning to like that recipe of yours more and more.

A few years back, I did the Coopers Fruit Salad Ale kit recipe and was very pleasantly surprised how apt the name was. I repeated it a few months later using recultured Coopers Ale yeast from a few bottles of their Pale Ale and it was even better. The second time I was careful to keep the ferment temp at 24C for the first 3 days (by which time it was obviously at about FG). The ester influence was amazing.

Make sure to let us know how it turns out.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (2/9/15)

Looks good but I can't see much that will give passionfruit. All the others yes. Galaxy or nelson sauvin maybe (I dislike both but I'm not huge on the passionfruit hop thing).

Also I would get at least 1/2 required ibu from an early addition then bomb small bursts between 20 and zero (with a good whack between 10 and 0 - 0 if no chilling). 30 mins is a bit no man's land.


----------



## manticle (2/9/15)

Also not sure you need the carapils


----------



## warra48 (2/9/15)

Lose the carahell and carapils. Why the wheat?

Use the Pils malt as you've planned, but add maybe 10 to 20% light munich, and if you want, about 100gr caramunich. That will give you all the maltiness you want without the body and sweetness which will mask your hops.

I'm a fan of Galaxy to achieve your aim of fruit salad. Nelson Sauvin, Amarillo Gold, Citra, Chinook etc are other options.

Use an efficient bittering hop at 60 min to give you about 40 to 50% of your IBUs. Then use your choice of late hops at 10 and 5 min and at flameout for the balance. Dry hop with about 2 gr a litre.

You'll like the result.


----------



## Coodgee (2/9/15)

manticle said:


> Looks good but I can't see much that will give passionfruit. All the others yes. Galaxy or nelson sauvin maybe (I dislike both but I'm not huge on the passionfruit hop thing).
> 
> Also I would get at least 1/2 required ibu from an early addition then bomb small burst between 20 and zero (with a good whack beyween 10 and 0 - 0 if no chilling). 30 mins is a bit no man's land.


Simcoe was/is supposed to be the passionfruit contribution. Craftbrewer describes it as "full on passionfruit & fresh pine on the nose"

Those additions are not 30 minute boil additions, they are whirlpool additions, i.e. after flame out. seems to be the popular thing these days. small bursts between 20 and 0 is so old hat, man!




manticle said:


> Also not sure you need the carapils


The malt bill is from Tony's much celebrated LCBA clone, which is no longer a bright ale clone with that malt bill but supposedly awesome. 



warra48 said:


> Lose the carahell and carapils. Why the wheat?
> 
> Use the Pils malt as you've planned, but add maybe 10 to 20% light munich, and if you want, about 100gr caramunich. That will give you all the maltiness you want without the body and sweetness which will mask your hops.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I've brewed plenty of APAs similar to the method you described above, thought I would try something a bit different. You've got me thinking, thanks for the feedback all. I suppose there is plenty of time to brew my original planned recipe and then try subbing some of the specialty grains for munich as suggested, and then trying a version with the old 60/10/5/0 schedule to see the difference.


----------



## antiphile (2/9/15)

I gotta admit - I'm a huge fan of Carahell. On my palate, it doesn't seem to add much sweetness as opposed to many others of a similar ilk. A former local retailer put me on to it originally when I went in to get some Carapils. His exact words were "you'd be better off with Carahell; it does everything Carapils does, only much better!" And he was right.

I could look it up I suppose, but working on memory the only difference is colour (25 EBC for Carahell and I think Carapils might be lighter), but it's so close you don't even really need to make any adjustments for the quantity used. It's a shame I don't get a vote in your recipe formulation, 'cos I reckon it should stay in!


----------



## Coodgee (2/9/15)

antiphile said:


> I gotta admit - I'm a huge fan of Carahell. On my palate, it doesn't seem to add much sweetness as opposed to many others of a similar ilk. A former local retailer put me on to it originally when I went in to get some Carapils. His exact words were "you'd be better off with Carahell; it does everything Carapils does, only much better!" And he was right.
> 
> I could look it up I suppose, but working on memory the only difference is colour (25 EBC for Carahell and I think Carapils might be lighter), but it's so close you don't even really need to make any adjustments for the quantity used. It's a shame I don't get a vote in your recipe formulation, 'cos I reckon it should stay in!


you totes get a vote Antiphile! I have never used carahell - it sounds pretty nasty going by the name. That malt bill is well regarded by a lot of brewers if you read that LCBA clone thread. I think it's at least worth a go for something a bit different.


----------



## manticle (2/9/15)

You could do worse than one of Tony's 'tis true. Hell give it a whirl as is.
Not used heaps of simcoe but when I have and beers that I've tasted with it have been more resin and dank than passionfruit. Galaxy is passion pop hop.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/9/15)

woah! all sounds like good beer to me. I have a fruit salad smelling brew going at the moment. Gallaxy hops I am sold on.
Just tried (and drinking) El Dorado Hops Ale. Nice! too. 
Coopers cultured yeast I am also sold on. Thumbs up to that stuff.


----------



## Coodgee (2/9/15)

I've got a 70/30 pale/wheat beer that is 100% galaxy which is why I was trying to do something different from the galaxy but agree, it is a fruity, fruity hop.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/9/15)

Just a definition question here: APA = American Pale Ale. So What is the defining abbreviation for Australian Pale Ale? OzPA?
maybe silly but serious question?


----------



## manticle (2/9/15)

AuPa or AusPa would do it. There's not really much out there that's definitive enough to drive it. We have coopers red and green, a couple of macros that taste like macro au lagers (eg cascade) and lots of new world types that are very reminiscent of apa anyway.
Stone and wood pacific maybe - not my favourite by a long shot.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/9/15)

AuPA looks the best. Or in slang OzPa. I'll take ether.


----------



## rude (3/9/15)

AAAPA Aussie Aussie Aussie oi oi oi


----------



## shacked (3/9/15)

I've been dry hopping Summer in APA/IPAs lately and it gives a nice melon character. Has worked well with Ella, Galaxy, Cascade, Amarillo


----------



## Samuel Adams (3/9/15)

Cascade, Amarillo & Simcoe is a great combo.

I have a fruity APA I'm drinking at the moment that worked out surprisingly well considering it was a hop clean out beer.
Cube hopped with Mosaic, Amarillo, Galaxy, Calypso & El Dorado


----------



## time01 (3/9/15)

first of be interested to see how this turns out, also your recent one wth galaxy.
on a side note coodgee, i notice you are adding gypsom, do you do that reguarly for apa's? what do you find it adds? im assuming our water profile would be pretty similar. and what volume is the brew?


----------



## Coodgee (3/9/15)

time01 said:


> first of be interested to see how this turns out, also your recent one wth galaxy.
> on a side note coodgee, i notice you are adding gypsom, do you do that reguarly for apa's? what do you find it adds? im assuming our water profile would be pretty similar. and what volume is the brew?


The galaxy beer was really nice. it was loosely a pacific ale clone but mine ended up as a brighter (clearer) beer with a slighty malty aroma along with the mosaic. Mine was definitely more an APA where the pacific ale is kind of a hoppy wheat in my opinion. 

I add the gypsum with the intent of accentuating the hop character (I read about this on various forums and articles, it seems pretty common practice for APAs) and also lowering the mash Ph (I have had issues with astringency in the past). Since I started brewing again I have added gypsum to all hoppy beers. I am brewing 23-25 litre batches.


----------



## sponge (3/9/15)

If you're looking at tropical fruit salad without the usual dominant citrus notes, it's pretty hard to go past using plenty of late and dry hops with citra/mosaic/calypso/summer/galaxy/etc. Plenty of passionfruit, melon, pineapple, mango in those hops without the usual C-hop citrus.

Pretty hard not to come up with a fruit salad APA using a combo of the above hops.


----------



## TheBlackAdder (3/9/15)

I would definitely second the use of citra in your recipe.

An extra 15g Citra in the dry hop wont bump up the IBU much and you would still be solidly in the APA territory


----------



## time01 (4/9/15)

Thanks coodgee, that's what I have read also. How did you use the mosaic and Galaxy in your schedule?


----------



## Coodgee (4/9/15)

I've changed my mind about the whirlpool additions. I followed the recipe for the free all grain kit I got with my grainfather that called for 120 grams of high alpha hops at flame out and 120 grams dry hopped. I put it into beersmith which predicted 60 ibu and when I tasted it yesterday I think beersmith was right! The recipe said it was 35 ibu but the taste was not very pleasant at all. So it's hard to trust what I'm going to get with whirlpool additions maybe need to do some maths!


----------



## peekaboo_jones (4/9/15)

I'm drinking a Coopers Mexican cerveza/dry wheat/light dry malt dry hopped with 40g Nelson Sauvin, 30g Kohatu and 10g Citra and it's got a stunning aroma and hoppy taste. Needs some spec grains though but it goes down quick as. Fruity hop combo's rock


----------



## shacked (5/9/15)

Coodgee said:


> I've changed my mind about the whirlpool additions. I followed the recipe for the free all grain kit I got with my grainfather that called for 120 grams of high alpha hops at flame out and 120 grams dry hopped. I put it into beersmith which predicted 60 ibu and when I tasted it yesterday I think beersmith was right! The recipe said it was 35 ibu but the taste was not very pleasant at all. So it's hard to trust what I'm going to get with whirlpool additions maybe need to do some maths!


Did you no-chill or chill that brew?


----------



## Coodgee (5/9/15)

The recipe called for adding the hops at flame out and steeping for 30 minutes before chilling. So that's what I did.I think the recipe must have been developed in New Zealand where the air temperature is cooler compared to Brisbane. Also I hang my hop bags over the edge of the grainf father so they sit near the top of the wort which is probably the hottest part.


----------

